# Surf?



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Anyone doing any good in the surf since it looks pretty flat.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

Gin clear in Surfside.
Lady fish were thick.
Trout were there if you could get past the lady fish.
5 trout and one flounder on gold spoon and finger mullet.


----------



## reb (Aug 12, 2005)

Just like being there. Great pics


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

You did better than I did. Kept one trout, lost another one right before I could grab him. I only caught one ladyfish, a few hardhead, hooked a few sharks.

All my catching was on croaker. Silver spoon and chartreuse sand eel got ignored. Fished from 6:20 am until after 10:00.

The water was as clean as I have ever seen it.


----------



## Reality Czech (Jul 17, 2004)

I forgot to mention, while fishing on the second bar I saw a group of six fish coming my way.
First thought must be cownose rays.
When they passed 5 feet in front of me I could clearly see what they were.
Flounders, all 20" or better.
I never saw them do that before.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

Reality Czech said:


> I forgot to mention, while fishing on the second bar I saw a group of six fish coming my way.
> First thought must be cownose rays.
> When they passed 5 feet in front of me I could clearly see what they were.
> Flounders, all 20" or better.
> I never saw them do that before.


Now that is cool.....


----------



## RogerTherk (Aug 24, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> When they passed 5 feet in front of me I could clearly see what they were.
> Flounders, all 20" or better.
> I never saw them do that before.


That had to be pretty cool. Never seen that before myself either.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm heading down there at 2 today to throw out a few surf rods and enjoy the nice weather. Drink some beer and fish till dark. That's the order of the day!


----------



## djsaenz20 (May 30, 2014)

Man with a plan! Good luck, sounds like a good time either way


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice report, I'll be heading out in the morning 2:30am


----------



## charlie23 (Jan 11, 2005)

Reality Czech said:


> I forgot to mention, while fishing on the second bar I saw a group of six fish coming my way.
> First thought must be cownose rays.
> When they passed 5 feet in front of me I could clearly see what they were.
> Flounders, all 20" or better.
> I never saw them do that before.


where's a gig when you need one


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

Well, Wednesday the Swellinfo site was showing the surf would be green and flat around Surfside on Saturday. Today, it's singing a different tune. I'll still go, because it beats not going.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

*Access 4 & SLP, all day Thursday*

Made it to the beachfront around 8:20am, conditions looked incredible. Light NNE winds, water green and as clear as I can recall seeing it. Was almost waist deep and still saw two stingrays (yeah; one AFTER it started moving).

Tossed five surf rods out, baited with jackfish, ladyfish, and mullet. Brought in all five 90 minutes later, 2 bare-hooked, three with remainders of bait (crab...). Reloaded and cast all five back out.

While waiting for the sounds of joy ('ZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz....') I walked out with a gold spoon. Man, no kidding, at least 3 dozen brief hook ups with Ladyfish. Looked like circus Ole' (spelling?) with all the acrobatics. Had what looked like a small black manta ray swim two feet in front of me. AWESOME! (I once saw easily 150+ of them cruise past me along the shoreline in Surfside some 10 years ago. Also AWESOME!) I landed small jackfish on the spoon. ZERO runs on the surfrods. About the only thing biting were the small horseflies.... After about 3+ hours there I brought everything in and headed off to SLP-Freeport side.

SLP was beautiful. Winds remained NNE until around 2:45, then turned strong East. I had hoped that maybe this might trigger a bit. Nada! Threw four rods out twice; no runs, no hits (no errors). Offshore it looked like our cool front was about to backup as a warm front; you could see a light greying across the horizon. Left the sand around 4:30. Only 'error' I did commit was likely my choice of beachfront. Still waiting for at least two back-to-back cool fronts to turn the red-run on!


----------



## texasredzz (Jun 9, 2016)

Chit ya, redfish are thick up in the surf out of corpus right now. Past 3-4 days they are feeding from around 330 until about 630 and then the bight is picking back up just after dark. Spoons and croaker are killin em!


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

...and just like that, family's plans changed, and I'm not on the water. Now all I'm left with is watching surf cams and waiting for reports. Ah well; stay safe and hope y'all catch all you can!


----------

